# The final pieces of my new build are in!



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

More to come later! The cranks are 175mm and pretty light for a 31.6 X 350mm seatpost with setback!


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> More to come later! The cranks are 175mm and pretty light for a 31.6 X 350mm seatpost with setback!


Nice!
I was wondering how long it would be before you got some Clavi's.
-estone2


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

and I thought you didnt want to spend that much money on cranks! No wonder you were unloading everything else!
(I hate you!)


----------



## Wyliekylie (May 17, 2006)

Those two parts are worth roughly the same as the entire bike I am building right now.

Yes, I am jealous


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

Congrats Juan....the Titus is going to be sweet!


----------



## Cocolo (Nov 7, 2005)

I can't wait to see what they look like on your bike. Congrats Juan.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Please let me know when you decide to unload these parts. I will be happy to take them off your hands 
rustychain


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

what model crank is that?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

TMH Clavicula.


http://fairwheelbikes.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=64


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

wow- $1200, and sold out!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

http://sporting-goods.search.ebay.c...ZQQsargnZQ2d1QQsaslcZ2QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZbs

Rings not included! :^)


----------

